# Marcello C. "Tridente", black dial/bezel (2005.2) stolen in transit



## MarcelloC-watches (Feb 11, 2006)

Stolen in transit:

*Marcello C. "Tridente".* black dial/bezel (#2005.2), *S/N 1786* and *S/N 1986*

If you are being offered this watch or notice it offered for sale in one of the watch forums or on eBay, please notify either myself, the police or UPS loss prevention.

Thank you!


----------

